# New Bike for Triathlon and After



## jasonp530 (Jun 9, 2015)

I am doing an Olympic Triathlon(25 mile bike portion) in 6 weeks and I want to purchase a bike for the race and possibly for use in other triathlons. Thus far I have been renting bikes for long rides and cycling in the gym but there are so many different makers, parts and combinations that I am finding it hard to tell what I need and what that price should be getting me. I would like to purchase one for around $700 or even less than that. I am 5'8" and 170lbs. 

I have seen these two, both of which were on sale. Any help you can give would be great!

Novara Strada 3 Bike - 2015 - REI.com
Trek 1.2 C - Danny's Cycles NYC NY CT


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

you do not need to ask this here...neither are actually made for what you are going to use them for, so .... ride them and pick the one that feels best to you...do not order one and have it shipped to you...go to the store, make sure it fits and ride it... then decide. I would also purchase from an actual bike store and not a sporting goods store, but that is just me.


----------



## jasonp530 (Jun 9, 2015)

obed said:


> ...neither are actually made for what you are going to use them for,


What do you mean?


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

The bikes you reference are not triathlon specific bikes with tri specs. They are traditional road bikes. Sounds to me like you may benefit from going to a bike shop and talking with someone in the game. What kind of bike do you have now?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

jasonp530 said:


> What do you mean?


He means they're not triathlon-specific designs, which have a more upright seat tube angle for a more forward position, and aerobars designed in. 

These are road bikes. But they will work. If you're only going to have one road bike, they're a better choice, because tri bikes aren't ideal for everyday riding. And you can add clip-on aero bars to these for your events.

But I completely agree with the advice to go ride them, and buy what fits and feels best. 

REI may be a "sporting goods store," but they do a competent job selling and servicing bikes (they're not Dick's, or Wal-mart), and their house brands are good quality and value.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

To add on to what JC said, they will work. My first tri was done on a hand me down hunk of junk. Didn't spend a dime on it and glad I didn't. Found out I hate swimming so now I just ride. Glad I didn't waste money on a tri bike.


----------



## jasonp530 (Jun 9, 2015)

I did want to purchase a road bike and not a Tri Bike. Anything i should be looking for in "fit" and "feel"? 
Thanks,


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

jasonp530 said:


> I did want to purchase a road bike and not a Tri Bike. Anything i should be looking for in "fit" and "feel"?
> Thanks,


My apologies, I assumed you wanted a tri bike. Whoops.

Anyway, as far a road bike I would just head out to the store and ride a few. You should be able to start narrowing down what you like and don't like and what feels right or not. That along with a bike shop salesperson should be able to get you where you want to go without busting your budget. Try out aluminum bikes as well as carbon as they may feel different to you. Don't forget to budget for a helmet, clothes, water cages and bottles, a pump, tubes possibly shoes and pedals and the list goes on and on. Good luck.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

There is another forum member here that has the Novara I believe. Look up Pitcanna, he may be able to give you some insight in to that particular bike. He started riding last year and has put on quite a few miles on it so he may be helpful.


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

majbuzz said:


> My apologies, I assumed you wanted a tri bike. Whoops.
> 
> Anyway, as far a road bike I would just head out to the store and ride a few. You should be able to start narrowing down what you like and don't like and what feels right or not. That along with a bike shop salesperson should be able to get you where you want to go without busting your budget. Try out aluminum bikes as well as carbon as they may feel different to you. Don't forget to budget for a helmet, clothes, water cages and bottles, a pump, tubes possibly shoes and pedals and the list goes on and on. Good luck.


This. Road test. Road test. Road test. 

Road bikes normally come in 3 basic geometries: Endurance, Race, Aero.

Most triathletes use the Aero geometry. Race is still pretty aerodynamic. Endurance is more of an upright position than the other two. 

Also, each major brand (e.g. Fuji, Giant, Trek, Specialized, Cannondale, Raleigh, etc.) will have a slightly different geometry for each basic geometry. Only a road test can help you decide which is best for you. 

$700 is going to get you a very basic intro bike with either a Shimano Sora or Claris groupset. 

Good Luck in finding a good bike that fits your needs. 

And Pittcana already has N+1 disease and wants to get rid of his Novara because it is not racy enough. 

GH


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

yes, the others are correct, I was saying that the bikes you mentioned were not TRI bikes... and I went that direction because you stated that you wanted it for a triathlon that you were scheduled for and others down the road. In your original post I did not see anything about using a bike for anything else... I would also agree that if you are going to be doing any general road riding a tri bike is not what you should get... and if you are not a serious competitor, you can ride almost any bike in a tri event...
as to REI and other type stores, like sun and ski...I avoid them big time and I guess the service and knowledge in those stores can vary... locally they are not any better than the box stores... the sales people are general and have no extensive knowledge of bikes and they do not have a full time mechanic... the mechanic they have floats from store to store...the lines of bike they carry are not themselves the problem...since you are asking the questions you are asking, you will need to have whoever takes care of you know what they are doing... if the REI in your area has such a person, by all means, go for it...
but test ride what ever you buy...but you did make a good point... when I bought my first bike after 40+ years of not riding...I did not know what it was supposed to feel like...I did not know if it was a good ride or a bad ride...and that salesman was of little to no use...wish you better luck than I had.


----------



## romrah (Mar 19, 2015)

Just to throw this out. If the name of the game is Tri's a road bike is nice to get started with but in looking around and you wanting to drop $700. It may be worth your while if you know your sizing to look at JensonUSA since they have an older Jamis Comet (tri) with good equipment on it for $799 Alum frame, and areo package still new. 

Jamis Comet Bike 2012 > Complete Bikes > Road Bikes | Jenson USA

I looked long at hard it myself more for time trials on a budget but decided on something else. As others said for the most part try out everything you can also reflect on the rentals you have had on what you like and what you didn't. I know you said you want a road bike and we all have our own alliances (regardless of what any of us say much like car mfg'er) but look at everything I myself would focus in on the drive train and look for 105 or above depending on your budget. The improved shifting from those sets will help you improve in the long run and will keep you happier longer.


----------



## jasonp530 (Jun 9, 2015)

I saw this bike today at around this price, what do you think? 

Specialized Allez - Brands Cycle and Fitness


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

always hate to see a brand new rider buy some new entry-level bike at full retail pricing.

if you have a friend or relative that's into cycling, get them to help you look at used stuff on Craigslist.

not that hard to find decent equipment in the $400-500 range.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jasonp530 said:


> I saw this bike today at around this price, what do you think?
> 
> Specialized Allez - Brands Cycle and Fitness


Given your intended uses and budget, I think it's a fine choice. 

Ask what's included (a standard fitting most definitely should be), but you can also ask for a (more or less) standard 10% discount on the bike and post purchase accessories.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

The Allez is a good, fast riding bike. Not the most ideal for tri use...but it is a lively bike to road ride.

Like others have said...you really need to think hard about your intended use. You don't want to land up with a jack-ass of all trades, master of none.

A good friend bought an entry level Allez a few years back for tri use (against my recommendation). One season on it (2013) and he was done with it...sold it and bought a Felt tri (aero) bike. He'll say out of his own mouth, the Allez is far more fun to ride on a "ride"...but not too much fine for a tri course. On the other hand, the aero Felt is no fun at all for recreational riding...but is far better for TT use.

If your purpose is to do this tri event...and possibly one here or there, the Allez will suit you fine. It's not idea, but it will definitely get the job done. It will provide you with a great riding bike when you are not in a race. 

If your purpose is to get heavy into the tri scene, you're barking up the wrong tree if you plan on doing it often...


----------



## romrah (Mar 19, 2015)

you might want to look around your area in new york as well. I found the Allez compact which looked like the one you posted for a 100 less at Sunrise Cyclery https://shop.sunrisecyclery.com/item/205918/ 

I'm not a specialized rider as I have always passed them over in lieu of other brands. But take a look around and might be even able to score a left over last year model even less. Totally agree with Ttwelve's comments.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I would agree a regular road bike is fine for a few tri races. There seems to be a good section of my local Craig's List of people who did a few tris and quit. 

I love a nice TT/tri bike, but they're expensive and handle a little differently from a road bike. They're not horribly versatile, either.


----------



## Father Guzzi Obrian (Jan 31, 2015)

If you have a performance cycle in your area, you can get a decent bike with at least 105 components for the price range you're looking into. My neighbor just picked up a Fuji from them and for the money, it's a lot of bike


----------



## kevra83 (Oct 22, 2013)

As far as bike hunting goes, first I'd probably avoid Novara (REI) brand like "Obed" mentioned too. I think at your price point, I'd go with a Specialized Allez. The base model Allez which retails for about $770.00 or $800.00 is complete aluminum frame & fork with Shimano Claris 8-speed components. If you were willing to invest a little more at around $1,500-$1,600 range then the Specialized Allez Comp with smartweld tubing and also Shimano 105 11-speed would be the best option. 

I've done 4 sprint distance triathlons and even on my Allez which I've dumped plenty of money into. But as far as TRi / TT bikes goes, they'll probably run you from at least $2,100 and up. I mean I wouldn't jump into a triathlon bike right away anyways. Unless you've had plenty of experience riding and ramping up for a 70.3 or full Ironman distance then go for it. I've finished as high as 6th overall / 380 with a PR of 1 hour, 9 minutes in a sprint distance triathlon on my Specialized Allez. Again, the allez like others have said is a good performance bike. The only bike IMO in an aluminum frame that would even come close to the Allez would be your Cannondale Caad 10. 

Even if you went with the base model Allez for $800.00, you could always do some upgrades for quite cheap and drop the weight quite a bit. But anyhow, I hope this helps a bit. Coming from another triathlete...


----------

